# Generation?



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wondering. I was talking to breeder this morning.. I wanted to add the details of the mom and dad to Dinos papers. 
The breeder is just a home breeder- nothing fancy- but local and well known. 
She said the mom is a 9 lb cockapoo and the dad is a 14 lb poodle. Also- the mom came from two cockapoos.

So what generation does that make Dino- 2nd?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

F2b or F3b i think, but i think its F2b as i dont thind she can be an F3 unless both her mum and dad were cockapoos, the 'b' is for 'back bred', because she has been bred back the the poodle putting more poodle in her geans. if that makes sence. 

but then it also depends if the mums pairents were from cockapoo to coackapoo matings or if they were the cockaer to prros F1 cross.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Spoiledpooch said:


> Just wondering. I was talking to breeder this morning.. I wanted to add the details of the mom and dad to Dinos papers.
> The breeder is just a home breeder- nothing fancy- but local and well known.
> She said the mom is a 9 lb cockapoo and the dad is a 14 lb poodle. Also- the mom came from two cockapoos.
> 
> So what generation does that make Dino- 2nd?


Dino's mum sounds like a F2 cockapoo (second generation) from 2 F1 cockapoos, and then mum has been bred back to a poodle, which makes Dino a F2b cockapoo... it may be worth checking further back as Dino's mum may be a F3 even, just ask the breeder, she will be able to tell you more.

Add some pics we love pic on here


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

That would be an f2b.What colour is Dino?


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks all. 
He is totally chocolate.
If you do a search on the gallery for Dino he's there. I haven't figured out how to upload pics anywhere else.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you can post photos from the galery by copying the IMG coad at the bottom of the page when looking at the photo


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, im usually pretty good with this stuff... but that threw me off. Yuppers thats Dino. He is a cutie- or a moms opinion anyhow.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is adorable!!!! Which breeder did you get him from?


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

He was the last of a litter from a local breeder in our small town. I had been looking at rescues- but then spotted him in our newspaper. She had advertised the litter in a town paper one over ... but then with one left she put an add in ours. I said it was meant to be. She only does a litter every so often. He was a deal for just $250. US. He is really laid back- or for now.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Spoiledpooch said:


> Just wondering. I was talking to breeder this morning.. I wanted to add the details of the mom and dad to Dinos papers.
> The breeder is just a home breeder- nothing fancy- but local and well known.
> She said the mom is a 9 lb cockapoo and the dad is a 14 lb poodle. Also- the mom came from two cockapoos.
> 
> So what generation does that make Dino- 2nd?


Hi there,

I think that the only thing you can be certain about here is the "b" bit - as it designates that he has been "bred back" (to a Poodle) - as for the "F" element - you may need to do lots research as I take it "MI" is Michigan in the States - and Cockapoos have been bred there for years and years - so they may be well past the F2; F3; F4 stage !

................but at the end of the day - Dino's a Cockapoo and a stunner !

Stephen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely Brenda, and what a name... he's got a really attentive face x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, Dino is SO cute! What a happy face.


----------

